# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 25)



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2020)

*At what point in time did you feel you became a good woodworker?* 














**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
How many specks of dust are tolerable in the deepest recesses of a workshop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2020)

ok...now we're back on track. A new question that has not been used!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Jun 21, 2020)

When I got a shopsmith and turned the legs for a butcher block I had purchased. I really felt that I could do anything I wanted after the success of the butche block.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm still working on getting there....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 21, 2020)

I'll let you know if and when

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2020)

For me it was high school wood shop. Junior high just taught me the basics. But my high school wood shop teacher really opened my eyes to the real world of wood working. I just ran with it. When I looked at what the other kids where making my stuff was at a different level, I didnt really think much of it then. My skills continued to improve when I got back into wood working after my first divorce. Setting up a new shop was as therapeutic for me as making things. This period was when I really got into fret work on the scrollsaw. I could just loose myself for hours in the shop and just forget about my problems and the world. It still does that for me today. Now at my later stage of life I'm confident enough to try just about anything.
But the simple answer is I became a wood worker in high school wood shop. I was also in a elective class called stage craft. We built all the sets for the plays, ran the light board, built all the lockers in the school, all the mahogany book shelves in the library, and all the stairs for the portable classrooms. This class also took my carpentry and wood working skills to another level.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jun 21, 2020)

Last month, I sold my first turned object. That gave me some assurance that I didn’t necessarily suck at this wood turning stuff.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 21, 2020)

NOT.......but, I have sold a few pens to friends and they have all been appreciated. Given a few other things away, as well as more pens and they have also been appreciated. I have a lot of different Christmas gifts for this year so I do feel I am on the way but I am a long ways to where I want to be.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 22, 2020)

In turnings, after a few bowls & handles. In flat work, I am still a novice, but hope to dramatically improve in the days ahead. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 22, 2020)

I don’t really consider my self a woodworker,I turn a few things here and there,mostly pens,and I’m getting better at the good part. I do plan on venturing a little farther into the world of woodworking. Thanks to you guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 23, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> I'll let you know if and when


+1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 24, 2020)

Like Roger, I started on the Shopsmith- aiming to make furniture or restore antiques. Needed to make some parts with a lathe 'cuz I was too cheap to buy them & discovered that I loved turning. That was 7-8 ish yrs ago. I think I was pretty "good" then because I don't have any more of the furniture left (some other families' treasures). With the switch to Turning came a new learning curve for getting/cutting wood, learning the tools, sharpening, yada--- realized I'm better than just good now (as in 4-5 yrs ago) as I have a tough time keeping most of my turnings around for long. I love what I do,
Great question! Was not an easy answer! Hard to put words to the feelings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

